# Penis Plug Problems



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

My vet extracted a penis plug today from my old rat. He had to massage the sheath so the penis came out, and then there it was, embedded in the urethra - a flesh-colored glob of ick.

Based on my reading before, penis plugs are visible and not so embedded. Am I wrong? What's up with this? I'm scared now to remove them because I don't want to hurt him. He's been bleeding down there today and yesterday and when I try to squeeze and palpate it just starts bleeding again.


----------



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

It did just occur to me that the reason I have never seen the typical white, waxy substance indicative of a "plug" is that maybe he does clean that away but excess build up has resulted in the formation of the plug deeper within the urethra.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://ratguide.com/health/aging_degenerative_disorders/vesical_proteinaceous_plug.php

Penis plugs can build up in the sheath and not be seen unless you do a physical examination for them specifically. It's important to check for them regularly when boys get older or lazier.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Eventhough my boys are young its something I check for daily, not so much that I'm concerned that they will get one, but so that they're used to being handled that way. 

I'm sorry your poor guy is in pain, it'll get better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

At what age should you start doing regular checks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

iHayleyNorris said:


> At what age should you start doing regular checks?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I start when they trust me and I can handle them without them freaking out, but I think most people start when they notice them getting lazy, or if your boy is overweight, it may be difficult for him to reach his gentlemen's region. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, I feel so bad for not knowing how to do it earlier. I always just checked the top of the sheath and saw nothing so I thought it was taken care of. Gah! Bad rat owner.

Should I wait to check for another one until after the bleeding stops?


----------

